# Original Xbox error 16 message! Need  Help!?



## Centrix (Feb 25, 2014)

So some one was nice enough to throw out a like new original Xbox, I plugged in the av cables and power cord (don't have a power adapter but it still powers on with just the cord) and it turns on runs great from what I can tell minus the Error 16 message I get after the Xbox boot up intro. So how does one fix this? I can clearly see some one was in the unit before when I found it, I'm guessing they were trying to mod it and failed or something. From what I've read about this issue it has to do with the battery for the clock or something to that effect, but I could be wrong. Any help would be awesome as always  

P.S wasn't sure if this was the right spot to place this post, put it here since there wasn't any original Xbox forums here to post to lol


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2014)

Centrix
You prolly are dealing with corrupt dashboard files.

Try booting it with a Mechassault, 007 Agent under Fire or Splintercell (try all three of them since their exploitable games)
Hopefully the Xbox will boot it and you'll be able to load the exploit on the console (if it's still there)

Otherwise, your only option is to modchip it and use Slayers to install a new dashboard/softmod ;]


----------



## Centrix (Feb 25, 2014)

So whats the exploit? and if I can't do the exploit for what ever reason, couldn't I just buy a new HDD?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2014)

If you can't get a game to boot on the Xbox then I'm afraid the only option is to modchip it.
Then you'll be able to plonk in any sized 3.5 inch IDE HDD ;]

Stock consoles need a per-console HDD key.
Which is unique to that console, so you unfortunately can't just transplant them


----------



## Centrix (Feb 25, 2014)

so how will I know if theres an exploit already on the system as you mentioned? and you also said that those three games were exploitable how so? whats the exploit?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2014)

If the previous owner attempted to softmod it, then the exploited save game is already on the HDD.
It needs to be loaded from the HDD via the game.

There's no way to tell which one there is on the HDD unless you have access to the HDD.
You could try and hotswap it, but this can kill your HDD.
And I think you'd need to have the Dashboard loaded as well..


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 25, 2014)

I got an error code 13 a while back (Posted a thread earlier this month) Dinohscene is that similar to a 16?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2014)

Did some searching and found this.

Now I strongly urge you two to read it very carefully.
Hotswapping can easily kill your HDD.
Forcing you to get a modchip and start over with your saved games.

I still say go with the modchip but you can try the hotswap method.

Edit:
I saw your post chris.
If you really can't get ahold of a PC with IDE connectors, then I'd ask someone to install a modchip.
Their not that expensive anymore and madridi4ever here on Temp sells old Xbox modchips as well c:


----------



## Centrix (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the find, to bad all the links are dead for the downloads but its ok, I'll find the downloads to the msdash and the other files, seems straight forward to do


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2014)

You only need the MS dash files?
Or else, what files do you need.
I could help you to those files if you shoot me a lil pm ;]


----------



## Centrix (Mar 4, 2014)

yes it looks like thats all I need oh and the Xplorer360 program, which I guess is used to fix and install softmods and the msdash?


----------



## Centrix (Mar 4, 2014)

maybe a video on how to do the hotswaping lol but I can find that on youtube I bet


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2014)

Xplorer 360 is easy to get from the web aye.
Hotswapping, better be careful.

MS dash 5960 I got for you from me own xbox.
All retail, not a single file has been altered.
So you know you got a good one ;]


----------



## Centrix (Mar 4, 2014)

kool how do I pm you here? sorry I generally just post and help out when I can lol


----------



## Centrix (Mar 4, 2014)

k just downloaded the Xplorer 360 from Afterdawn, love that place


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2014)

Click on me name and then Send PM.
Incredibly easy ;p


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm trying to hotswap method but ran into a lil trouble.......I got to the point where the CD boot disc I choose option 1

Then on second menu I type "xbrowser" but get messege - no xbox-partition table found on /dev/hda

I have Boot to disc on my BIOS and it seems to recognize the xbox HD

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

Retry the hotswap.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have burned the Boot Cd with ImgBurn from xboxhd 1.9 using  5358 kernel I believe....if I switch the IDE connections now i get "Linux  not found" guessing its not reading the Boot CD.....


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

Humm, you'll have to wait till the HDD is in an unlock state.
That happens when you play a song, or play a game iirc..


----------



## Centrix (Mar 5, 2014)

hence why you wait for the xbox to boot up right before it goes to the error message than you pull the IDE cable from the hard drive and plug it into the PC


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok i got it going now.....it installed UnleashX Dashboard......i tried copying Game to HD........Now to Launch im guessing i go into Game Folder and select file .xbe for Game???

Would anyone be Nice enough to direct me to Sum Emulators n Apps perhaps ?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

DVD2Xbox copies the game to E:/Games iirc.
Or F:/Games.

That is with a retail DVD ;p
You'd just FTP into it, copy the game to either those locations, reboot UnleashX and it'll auto detect the game.
Then go to the Games blade, select the game and boot it.

As for homebrew and Emulators, download Auto Xbins.
It's an script that loads up MIRC and automatically connects to the Xbins FTP server.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah i got Auto Xbins haven't really tested it out yet gonna give it a whirl..........Any Recommendations for the Best Emus(Nes,Snes,GB.GBA.Genesis)???

Also Any way to DualBoot Dashboards or sumthing to that Like???

THX Really Appreciate the troubleshooting


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

Humm...
Not really, just go for the most updated ones ;p
Their all pretty good.

However, NestopiaX needs zipped ROMS so I avoided that one.


Humm yes, you can make seperate blades and install + shortcut dashes there.
You'll have to edit the config.xml for that.
If you want, I could do it for you as I meself also want a blade that shortcuts to XMBC.
Could do 2 at once then ;p


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> If you want, I could do it for you as I meself also want a blade that shortcuts to XMBC.
> Could do 2 at once then ;p


 
Do me Now.......I mean It


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

If you can send me your config.xml from the C: drive and make a folder named XBMC in the root of E: then I'll add the needed line ;]


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok Gonna do that soon as i'm Home guessing FTP is the Way 2 go on that Right.......

Also Before i try to Upgrade to bigger HD i should backup my Eeprom.bin correct??


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep.
It's stored in the root of the C: drive.

Yes.
Also, back up your C and E drive.
This saves you the hassle of copying them back as you can rebuild the HDD with files stored in the C and E folder of XboxHDmaker.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

May Blessing Rain upon you and Yours


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

Ahah ;p
Just doing what I like c:


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 5, 2014)

One more thing would it be possible to burn apps N emulators to Data CD and copy thru File Browser in the Dashboard???

But i'm guessing FTP FTW 4 LIFE


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes that's possible.
But you'll be wasting time and effort on a CD/DVD.

It's indeed best to stick to FTP.
Far quicker as well (I get 24MB/s of up/download if I bridge me wifi and LAN card of me lappy)


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 6, 2014)

Any certain setup for FTP??

Guessing I go the dashboard settings then Network and add 192.168.0.1 to IP and Gateway???


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 6, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> If you can send me your config.xml from the C: drive and make a folder named XBMC in the root of E: then I'll add the needed line ;]


 

Here we Go


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2014)

And there it is.
Replace the original config.xml from your C with this config and drop de default.xbe and other files from the XMBC folder in E:/XBMC.
Scroll down to the lower blades and below MS Dashboard should be a blade called XBMC.
That's the shortcut to XBMC ;]


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 6, 2014)

Much appreciated 

Would u happen to know how to get sumthing like Hyperspin going on?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2014)

Unfortunately not.
Quick google told me it was a LAN booting method?
Eh, I just stuck a 160 GB drive in me old Xbox and copied stuff to that.
Never bothered with anything else.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 6, 2014)

And would u know the HD size limit if I plan on Upgrading?

I might have a couple extra IDE HD's laying around.......


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2014)

Max is 2TB.
That's what FATX is limited to ;]


----------



## Bazinga1307 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey I'm hoping you can help me cause anything I find isnt for a hard modded xbox, so basically what the issue is i got 2 original xboxs ( one with mod chip other is stock) and the one with the mod chip is showing the error 16 anything you can suggest


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2018)

Error 16 means the dash can't set the clock.
This could be softmod related as older softmods had a clock loop bug.

Try wiping the HDD of the chipped one with Slayers and install a fresh modded C drive.


----------



## Bazinga1307 (Jun 24, 2018)

Do I have to have anything special to do so or just create a slayers disc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Like that controller port to USB or should I be good without it


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2018)

Google for "Xbox Slayers CD", burn it to a CD and pop it in the drive.

I must ask you tho, have you removed the clock caps? (if you have a 1.0-1.5 console, it's best to remove the clock caps as they will leak and destroy your motherboard)


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I must ask you tho, have you removed the clock caps? (if you have a 1.0-1.5 console, it's best to remove the clock caps as they will leak and destroy your motherboard)



A bit off-topic, but this should absolutely be an original Xbox owner's top priority, those caps are ticking time-bombs.


----------



## Bazinga1307 (Jun 24, 2018)

I am unsure I got it with the chip already in and I dont have a torque wrench to open it up and awesome much appreciated


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2018)

I suggest opening it up and removing it.
If the caps already leaked, I'd advise you to clean it with isopropyl alcohol.
The acid will eventually eat away at the traces and cause all sorts of weird malfunctions.


----------



## Bazinga1307 (Jun 24, 2018)

O ok how do I know what they look like and how should I go about removing them


----------

